# Germination help



## New2theGame (Jan 19, 2016)

I have a hydrofarm digital thermostat with seedling mat set @78 degrees.  I have 5 seeds in a wet paper towel inside a ziplock bag.  They have been there since Thursday.  Not one has opened.  The seeds are roughly 2 years old and have been stored in a non climate controlled area.  Are they toast or should I try something else?  Maybe I am being slightly impatient, but I have never had seeds take this long.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 19, 2016)

Your seeds should still be good.  Take a read of this: http://www.mandalaseeds.com/Guides/Germination-Guide


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 19, 2016)

IMO, if they have not been stored properly, they may be no good.  Heat, sunlight, etc can degrade seeds and make them non-viable.  The hulls dry out and make it hard for the plant to split the shell.  Or there is not enough moisture in the seed for germination.   But 5 days is too early to give up on them.  The link Rosebud provided is a great guide to germination--be sure to give it a read. 

Where did you get these seeds?  Are they worth trying to germinate?


----------



## New2theGame (Jan 19, 2016)

5 days too early is what I wanted to hear.  Thanks.  I will read up on the link and perhaps change my tek.


----------



## New2theGame (Jan 19, 2016)

Seeds are from a reputable seed vendor.  I have Dutch passion blueberry, humbolt blue dream, reserva privada og kush/ purple train wreck, and a bc bud depot girl scout cookies.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 20, 2016)

Place seeds in matchbox with some extra fine sandpaper. SHAKE. But not till they are sanded down just enough to help the seed split.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 20, 2016)

What do you do when you see the seed split in about 3 days, and you can see the root look like it is emerging but nothing else happens for the next 4 days?


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 20, 2016)

pcduck said:


> Place seeds in matchbox with some extra fine sandpaper. SHAKE. But not till they are sanded down just enough to help the seed split.


 
one dancing banana and a llama for you duck :48:

:banana::lama:


----------



## New2theGame (Jan 20, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> What do you do when you see the seed split in about 3 days, and you can see the root look like it is emerging but nothing else happens for the next 4 days?


pull my hair out and order a pizza?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 20, 2016)

Lol


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm a seed fien
Sometimes they just don't GO

Just got some seeds today from my BFF I'm itching to drop in water.

Positive vibes bro hope they are germ


----------



## New2theGame (Jan 23, 2016)

Not one popped.  Sigh.  Guess I'll be ordering some new ones.  Got 14 strains here and not even going to waste my time with any of them.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 23, 2016)

Oh man that sucks. Sorry to hear that. Green grow Mojo for your next round of germing.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 24, 2016)

How do you end up with 14 Bunk strains bro?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 24, 2016)

If they havent been stored properly,,,good luck. Like THG said if they been in the elements id say they are toast.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 24, 2016)

How long would you let beans set in germination before giving it up?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 24, 2016)

Bro i have never had seeds that i germinated take more then 3 to 4 days to pop. Hell ive thrown them outside and had them poping in 3 to 4 days. Ive seen seed with tails in 24 hrs.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 25, 2016)

Yeah that has been the norm for me to have seeds spit out tails within a few days, but these look like they are trying to come out of a coma or something. They have split and have a tiny tail point beginning to stick out after about 8days. So I went ahead and set them in the medium so that they can go ahead and (hopefully) take off before its too late for the next round coming up in a few weeks. I suspect they ain't gonna make it in time.  But If I can get them to go, they will be ready for the spring grow


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 25, 2016)

I would say that if there having that much trouble ,,they may turn out to be runts. Ive had some seeds try to pop in a few days but not make it. I just chunk them. Course i didnt pay alot of money for them. They were gifted by TCVG. Had some Lowryders that never got over 4" tall. They were just little 4" buds. Was funny as hell.


----------



## Comfortablynumb (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm having the same trouble with seeds I got from MJ seeds Canada,they're super lemon haze and I've had them in a wet paper towel for 5 days now and still there's no sign that they'll pop any time soon.I soaked them in water for the first 24 hours.

This is turning out to be a bad year for growing weed,first spider mites,then seeds in my buds and now this.If they still haven't popped by Sunday I'll try another 5 seeds of SLH.And if those don't germinate then I'll get in touch with mjseedscanada.com and complain.I bought 10 regulars and I got 15 seeds but if they don't germinate what's the use of getting free seeds.


----------



## stonedagain714 (Apr 10, 2016)

old seeds you could try soaking in water if dried out to much.might work,might not.instead of throwing them out it would be worth a shot.


----------

